# Jebao DP-2 Dosing Pump



## tubamanandy (21 Jul 2017)

Can anyone give me an EI  dosing schedule/programme guidance for a Jebao DP-2 Dosing Pump for dosing Macro/Micro alternative days ?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Jul 2017)

Not sure if this may be of help but it's a sheet I put together for dosing a 100ltr tank at EI schedules. It's based on dosing 20ml of macros every other day and 5ml micros every other day with one day off before WC to achieve the correct amount of ferts. I guess you could mess with the figures to achieve what you want but not sure how programmable it is. To keep things simple if it doesn't allow every other day as long as the same amount is put in each week it should be fine IE 60ml macros divided by 7 days or 15ml micros divided by 7 days.




 
 Also based off 500ml container of macros and 250ml container of micros. so for instance if you want to make a stock solution of say 1 ltr just double the amount of salts I listed for macros and x4 the amount of traces then I guess it would be set micros to dose 60 divided by 7 around 8ml per day and 15 divided by seven 2ml per day. All adjustable to suit depending on how much control you have and how long you want your solutions to last.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Jul 2017)

How much volume does your tank hold and can you only dose every day?


----------



## tubamanandy (21 Jul 2017)

It's only a 100 ltr and I dose EI Micro/Macro alternate days


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Jul 2017)

Can you set the pump to dose alternate days?


----------



## Daveslaney (23 Jul 2017)

There is a sticky at the top of the page that tells you how to "bodge" a set up on the pump for alternate day doseing. The alternate day dose seems to be the problem for these pumps.
Alternativly you can split your micro and macros doses into 7 and dose both daily. As long as you dose both one hour apart you should have no problem with perticipation of the mixes in the tank.
Been doing this myself for a few months now with no problems at all.


----------



## kadoxu (25 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Can you set the pump to dose alternate days?


The easiest and less confusing way is to set Macro pump in one day (to start in that day) with 1 day interval and the next day you set up the Micro pump with 1 day interval.

The other option is to mess around with the clock. As @Daveslaney mentioned, there is a sticky somewhere around here explaining this.

I also ended up dosing both every day.


----------

